# Seed prevention on Cottonwood



## Stumper (Jul 10, 2005)

I know that Florel has Cottonwood listed on the label but what is the degree of effectiveness? Does anyone have experience with any fruit eliminators that work through soil drenching? A customer has a big cottonwood that they may remove if they can't eliminate cotton next year. $$ for me but I know they would like to keep the tree.


----------



## Stump Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Years ago we used to spray apple trees so they won't have any apples. It was some type of acid that was also used to thin trees in orchards so you would have less apples but larger. I remember the label also included a lot of other trees. Just can remember name of chemical. It sure did work good.


----------



## notahacker (Jul 10, 2005)

If that stuff works on Cottonwoods, that could really be a great problem solver. I live in Colorado and Plains Cottonwoods are every where! Have you ever noticed when you cut into Cottonwood it smells like sewage? The Mexicans I work with dubbed it "cacawood."


----------



## ORclimber (Jul 13, 2005)

The label on this is supposed to be broadened any day to include ornamentals. http://www.arborsystems.com/pinscher.html ? Think its about $500 + chemical to get set up with the equipment. I called today to check if the label had been changed yet, and they said their cottonwood trials had gone well. The growing season isn't getting any younger though


----------



## Tree Wizard (Jul 13, 2005)

We tested "Atrimmec" about 6 years ago using the Wedgle. Knocked developing crabapples right off the trees, however, the trees didn't bloom for the next 2 years. A couple of the crabs we tested it on were highly scab resistant. Following the the atrimmec applications they became scab magnets.

Didn't faze walnuts at all. Turned catalpa seed pods into corkscrews about 1/3rd as long as a normal seed pod.


----------



## sharpstikman (Jul 24, 2005)

what about seed prevention on gum trees


----------

